# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Vừa là phần cứng, vừa là phần mềm

## dangnh123

Y8: Các bạn có biết cái gì trong máy tính. Mà vùa đóng vai trò phần cứng, vừa đóng vai trò phần mềm không?

----------


## seluoncocach

mình xin trả lời là "BIOS" có phải không vậy bạn.....[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## linhvnt

Có ai có câu trả lời khác không? Post lên với.

----------


## kidhero321

Ổ CD vừa là phần cứng vừa là phần mềm.
thanks!

----------


## jpsakura98

firmware phải ko bạn .

----------


## trungvn2092

noi về cơ thể con người thì mình biết

----------


## adviser

Phần cứng là thực, phần mềm là ảo. Chính vì thế trên máy tình theo mình không có bộ phận nào giữ cả 2 vài trò đó cả.

----------


## lebachit

co phai la con chip ko ban>vua co phan cung vung co phen mem

----------

